
What a 45,000-year-old mammoth carcass can tell us about human history - tokenadult
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2016/0114/What-can-a-45-000-year-old-mammoth-carcass-tell-us-about-human-history
======
tokenadult
Link to the scientific journal abstract about this find:

[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/351/6270/260](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/351/6270/260)

The story submitted here is a journalistic story, one of the better reported
(and not paywalled) stories of several that were published today about the
early date discovered for butchered mammoth remains in the high arctic.

